#ubuntu-learning 2009-10-26
<ZachK_> bodhi_zazen, please add me to the learning team
<cprofitt> pleia2, doctormo paultag swoody starcraftman
<paultag> yo
 * starcraftman hides.
<cprofitt> Check out "Free Moodle for Teachers (M4T) Workshop" on Classroom 2.0
<cprofitt> There will be live online workshops every Monday and 4 weeks of online classes on Integrating Technology Moodle.
<cprofitt> http://www.classroom20.com/events/event/show?id=649749%3AEvent%3A396992&xgi=3AEHC5m7WZIqrm
<cprofitt> great event for us to learn how to use Moodle from teachers
<starcraftman> cprofitt: my Uni uses moodle ya know, a nifty service. Though it's use varies from teacher to teacher. Some use it alot, others ignore it like my java teacher who has his own personal hosted site.
<cprofitt> starcraftman, yeah... I agree. We have chosen Moodle as our LMS though and it would be good to go through a four week course on how to use it.
<cprofitt> bodhi_zazen,
<cprofitt> you here?
<starcraftman> I guess I can make it, got mondays off usually.
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> its not mandatory - just thought I would pass along the opportunity
<doctormo> cprofitt: heh
<pleia2> cprofitt: neat!
 * doctormo wonders how cprofitt could make it manitory to a volunteer community.
 * cprofitt wonders what doctormo is talking about
<cprofitt> pleia2, are you here?
<pleia2> eating dinner over the keyboard, again
<pleia2> yes :)
<pleia2> cprofitt: what's up?
#ubuntu-learning 2009-10-27
<pleia2> doctormo: when you give Ubuntu demos for new people you give systems to, what do you demo? OpenOffice, Firefox, what else?
<doctormo> pleia2: Desktop first, then firefox, there is a very brief introduction to word processing and inkscape drawing. Mostly just to get people used to it.
<pleia2> cool, I'm doing a presentation at work on Thursday showing off Ubuntu as an alternative to Windows for desktop clients at companies (we already service one non-tech client who uses it)
<pleia2> mail client... thunderbird?
<doctormo> pleia2: Evolution, we don't really divate from the standard install
<pleia2> ok, thanks :)
#ubuntu-learning 2009-10-29
<doctormo> Vantrax: Are you here?
<ZachK_> doctormo, i don't think he is..but i am! does that count?
<doctormo> ZachK_: I don't know, did you just send me a PM with Vantrax's account asking if I'd be available on the 2nd?
<ZachK_> doctormo, ah no.........i don't hack
<ZachK_> plus i barely know you....yet
<Vantrax> :P
<Vantrax> I was just answering a question about matlab licencing, back now
<doctormo> Vantrax: was there some chat I missed eailer today about this new meeting?
<doctormo> I've been watching the channel all day.
<Vantrax> not really
<Vantrax> there were a few chats with people in /msg
<doctormo> Vantrax, pleia2: Your thoughts on trying to encourage people to chat about learning board business inside this channel?
<doctormo> It makes me feel slightly uncomfortable when we're talking off channel.
<Saj0577> hey guys/girls
<doctormo__> Hey Saj0577
<Saj0577> hey doctormo any news ?
<doctormo> Saj0577: Meeting on the second, BiosElement hasn't been seen for days, I need a cheer leader to help me.
<Saj0577> so meeting in not many days yeah?  hum thats not good. i been away for past few days had bad internet think there fixing the main line for my area.
<doctormo> Aye, I think BiosElement was also saying that his internet was on the fritz
<Saj0577> is he in the UK?
<doctormo> I don't think so
<Saj0577> argh right k
#ubuntu-learning 2009-10-30
<pleia2> bodhi_zazen: two hours later than when?
<pleia2> 5:30 EDT or 8:30 EDT?
<pleia2> er, it's EST on Nov 1st
<pleia2> anyway, there are two times proposed, which were you referring to? :)
<bodhi_zazen> pleia2: 8:30 EDT
<bodhi_zazen> Weekends are family time for me
<pleia2> bodhi_zazen: so you'd be able to do it at 10:30?
<bodhi_zazen> yes, I would be a bit late
#ubuntu-learning 2009-10-31
 * swoody runs through the room waving a chainsaw and laughing maniacally...
<swoody> muahaha!!!
<pleia2> :)
 * pleia2 is pslayer2 on other networks
<pleia2> but freenode, eh, it's too annoying
 * zombie-swoody sneaks up on pleia2 ....
#ubuntu-learning 2009-11-01
<deblaksaint> hi y'all
<deblaksaint> any experienced linux users willing to teach a newbie like me
<deblaksaint> any one out there
<pleia2> ok folks, I'm taking that email I wrote to the list and stuffing it into an Ubuntu Open Week session
<pleia2> I'll send the result to the list for review when I'm done, hopefully I'll finish today
<pleia2> (the UOW session is on Wednesday!)
<doctormo> pleia2: Sounds wonderful, good luck!
<pleia2> doctormo: thanks :)
#ubuntu-learning 2010-11-01
<venilsurya> I have a number of programs in my startup apps - Gnome Keyring PKCS#1, Gnome Keyring: Secret Service, Gnome Keyring:SSH Agent. Which one of these are needed? All I use are the root password and my login password.
<venilsurya> *which ones are needed?
#ubuntu-learning 2010-11-02
<capmtripps> can anyone answer me as to why my keyboard doesn't respond in the GRUB screen (that is the bootloader if I understand correctly)?
<jledbetter_> Not sure, you might want to try #ubuntu
<capmtripps> thanks
#ubuntu-learning 2011-11-04
<mayakuza> hello
<e33> hi
<e33> Discover the hciX location of the dongle, what mean dongle, is it the usb for bluetooth?
<pleia2> e33: this channel is for writing learning materials, you want #ubuntu for support :)
